# Exotic Pet Awareness Day, Evesham, Worcestershire.



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sunday 13th September my friends Animal Sanctuary is holding an Exotic Pet Awareness Day between 10.30am & 5pm. 

On the day there will be various rescues & other exotic based people attending including pets for people to meet etc. 

So if you fancy learning more about other exotic pets why not come along & meet the skunks, raccoons, coatimundis, Giant Pouched rats, Meerkats, fruit bats, snakes & tortoises etc. Some animals will be available for cuddles & strokes - great photo opportunities. 

It should be a fun day for all the family as there are already over 300 animals at the sanctuary some of which you can feed by hand including deer, goats & sheep. 

The event is at 
The Ark Animal Sanctuary, Evesham Country Park, Evesham, Worcestershire, WR11 4TP 
01386 443348 

For a reduced price entrance ticket go here








http://www.eveshamtown.co.uk/whattodo/business_detail~subcat~355~business~1000843.htm 

Also on the same site as the sanctuary there is a small shopping village (restaurant, fudge shop, garden centre, retail outlets, farm shop) & miniature steam railway (extra charges apply for somethings). More info on their website http://www.eveshamcountrypark.co.uk/


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds pretty nice day out, shame im 400 miles away.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

It doesnt say how much entry is


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Entrance prices are:

Adults £4.50
Kids over 2yrs old £4.00
OAPS £3.50
Family £14.50 (2 Adults 2 children)

Pass out tickets are given so you can come & go all day. There are also picnic tables in & close to the sanctuary - some a short walk away with gorgeous views of the Vale of Evesham & the mini steam railway.


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

nooooo! in my own backyard and I'll be in Cyprus! good luck with this, I'd have loved to be there x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Are there any local reptile or related rescues in the Evesham/Midlands area willing to attend the day & give out info about reptile husbandry? If so please PM me with your details as the one we were hoping to use cant make it now.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Sounds like a good day out Ken, i`ll try and make it!: victory:


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

Shoot I cant make it either I will be in bristol on that weekend gutted  Its only 15 min away from me  would have a been a lovely day out


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Bump up for a reminder the event is happening this coming Sunday - dont forget the sanctuary is dog friendly (on a lead at all times) and if you like walking your exotic pets they are obviously welcmome too :2thumb:


----------

